# Site General > General Herp >  Bitten by Western Hognose !!!!!!!!!!!!!

## EyeLashViper

Hey everybody,
                     Well, I have a story to tell. Last Wednesday,when I was in the process of feeding my snakes I was severely bitten by my Western Hognose. I was extending my hand towards her enclosure with a rat pinky when she suddenly bolted upwards and clamped onto my hand, latching on to the meaty part  between the thumb and forefinger. She began to grind her fangs back and forth and remained on my hand for approx' three minutes while I took the pain and waited for her to release. when she let go my hand was immediately flooded with blood and I rushed into the bathroom and rinsed the area and applied pressure.I then cleaned the wound area and applied a dressing. I had the gut feeling I was in trouble as she had hit a vein.

The following morning my hand was swollen to twice its normal size and had petachiea ( broken capillary veins ) all over it with a growing red spot on the underside of my forearm. I went to the emergency room and the immediatley admitted me to the hospital. The red spot grew to the entire length of my forearm and began to blister. I spent the next five days in the hospital and the tissue on my forearm had to be debrided by a plastic surgeon. I was on an IV with a constant stream of antibiotics the whole time. I am now at home recovering. I have a thick pressure dressing on my arm from my wrist to my elbow and have to change the dressing once a day.I am taking vicodin for pain. The surgeon says the effects of the venom was like a second degree burn in the affected area.

Well, so much for the myth of Hognoses being totally harmless. I would advise all the other Hognose owners out there to be a tad more cautious as I am living proof that a Hognose can land you in the hospital. I still love snakes and have my collection but I gave my Hognose to my reptile store as she put the fear of God into me for sure. Granted a Hognose is not a "hot" snake in the same category of a Gaboon viper or rattlesnake but they are more than hot enough to last me a lifetime. I can only imagine how bad a good shot of Eastern Diamond Back rattler venom must be like.

Well, wish me a good recovery and all of you fellow snake lovers be careful out there. I learned a very important lesson from this for all snake owners.When snakes are feeding they go into "kill" mode and are dangerous to have your hands or other body parts anywhere near them. Where I screwed up was getting too comfortable and not using tongs which is how I will feed from now on. This incident was entirely my fault and I take full blame. The Hognose in question was NOT vicious or after me....she was excited by the scent of food and her aim was off and she nailed me thinking I was a rat pinky because my hand was tainted with the smell of rodent.

Okay...that is enough of me for now....

                                                           The EyeLashViper

----------

Dumdum333 (01-13-2017)

----------


## frankykeno

Good lord!  You poor thing!  What an experience to go through but what a great attitude to take about the snake.  I looked up Western Hognose snakes online and it's odd that some sites say they are not venomous, others say rear-fanged venomous, others say it's not venom as they have no venom glands, others call it a bacteria, others a hemo-toxin.  How confusing!

Glad you are on the road to recovery but sorry you had to go through all that pain and the hospital stay.  Thank you for sharing your story though it may help someone else avoid what you've had to go through.

----------


## Vomitore

Geez, hope your hand will be ok. Thats gotta be painful, and interesting to look at!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I hope you recover fast. That had to be really painful. I got an infection from a dog bite the size of a pencil lead. My arm doubled it's size and had streaks running to my armpit from the fingertip bite. An animal doesn't even have to be a hot to cause a lot of damage. I landed on my back in the hosp. within 2 days.  Lucky for me he didn't grind his jaws on my hand like the snake did you. Heres hoping all goes well with your hand. Don't let that scare you away from what you love. I know you won't make that mistake again.Lessons learned the hard way , hold the longest. :Smile:

----------


## mr~python

man, that sounds pretty bad. i got bit by a rattlesnake on the tip of my middle finger when i was field herping and it only went to the first knuckle but it still hurt like CRAZY!! good luck with your recovery man.

----------


## MedusasOwl

*winces* Ack... geez, they're cute little guys but I'm definitely thinking twice about them now... I hope you feel better soon!

----------


## elevatethis

How big was he?  I've been knawed on more than a few times by smaller ones and nothing ever came of it.  He must have got you good!

----------


## Razaiel

I read somewhere (I have a hoggy) that they are rear-fanged venomous and if you get bit it's going to be an allergic reaction _to_ the venom rather than *from* the venom (same way as people can be allergic to bee stings).

This is kinda a wake up call for me I shall revert to using the tongs again from now on - mine gets pretty enthusiastic at meal times.

----------


## recycling goddess

very good lesson in "safety first" for us all. we tend to get comfy and complacent and then "WHAM" we get a wake up call!

thanks so much for being our wake up call and hope you recover completely soon.
(got any photos by chance?)

----------


## cassandra

Gah...I wish you a speedy recovery. Thanks for sharing your story as it good for all of us to be reminded that our snakes are "wild" animals and need to be respected as such.

----------


## elevatethis

> I read somewhere (I have a hoggy) that they are rear-fanged venomous and if you get bit it's going to be an allergic reaction _to_ the venom rather than *from* the venom (same way as people can be allergic to bee stings).


I've also read the same thing.  Good thing I don't have the allergy...at my last job, when baby snakes like corns and kings and hogs would knaw on my hands, I thought it was cute.   Not so much for some with the hognoses, thats for sure.  I actually feel kinda dumb for it after reading this thread...

----------


## myreptiles

Hey John! How is your hand now?
Penney

----------


## recycling goddess

so did i learn from your post? nooooooooooooooooo. so there i am feeding my corns f/t and i haven't let go of the mouse yet and *WHAM* i felt the mouse get ripped from my hand. i stood there stunned for a moment... and then i realized i need to really pay attention when i'm feeding (i was kinda tired and rushing when i was feeding and not really paying attention)

so again... thanks for the wake up call... i'll listen this time. i promise!

----------


## Razaiel

I got bit by a kingsnake a couple weeks ago (first ever bite LOL!) I didn't even realize he was doing it till I looked down at him (he was someone else's and had wriggled down my top!)


I used to use the tongs for my Sav when I first got him but funnily enough my sav is better at feeding (i.e. aiming in right direction and taking gently) than my snakes. He could potentially do a lot more damage too :/ (like a trip to casualty to reattach fingers). Guess I'll just use tongs for 'em all.

----------


## recycling goddess

ya, cause once they are taking off your fingers... it's too late to switch to tongs!

as i keep chanting to my kids as they get on their bikes etc "safety first safety first"

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Sorry you has such a rough bite.
To be honest I am kind of amazed at how many people responding do not (or did not)use tongs during feeding.
I feel like it is second nature here. I guess that is just the way I was taught to always feed.
I hope you recover well, sounds like you've had a good treatment, but here's a tip, don't go get that euphoric feeling from your pain meds and play with your scaley friends...
Thanks
Rusty

----------


## Freakie_frog

I just toss the rat in and let the snake to the rest I have some that'll just look at it if you do the mousy dance and then some will try and take the tongs with them..

----------


## Nate

what? no pics?   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## stangs13

06-09-2006, 06:08 PM   #*16* _Rusty_Reptiles_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_365287", true);  
Herp Hero
Herp Hero

Join Date: 11-14-2003
Location: CT




 *Re: Bitten by Western Hognose !!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Sorry you has such a rough bite.
To be honest I am kind of amazed at how many people responding do not (or did not)use tongs during feeding.
I feel like it is second nature here. I guess that is just the way I was taught to always feed.
I hope you recover well, sounds like you've had a good treatment, but here's a tip, don't go get that euphoric feeling from your pain meds and play with your scaley friends...
Thanks
Rusty
__________________
Rusty Reptiles provides a rescue, conservation and education program for all reptiles, amphibians and arachnids. 
     

Rusty_ReptilesView Public ProfileSend a private message to Rusty_ReptilesVisit Rusty_Reptiles's Gallery Find More Posts by Rusty_ReptilesAdd Rusty_Reptiles to Your Buddy List
 Today, 04:51 PM   #*17* _Freakie_frog_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_480152", true);  
BPnet Veteran

 

Join Date: 08-12-2004
Location: Brandon, Mississippi





 


Look at the dates,Ed!! LOL!!Just alittle late. :Razz:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Where did I get this post from I was in the feeding forum and this is not what I was responding to.

----------


## stangs13

> Where did I get this post from I was in the feeding forum and this is not what I was responding to.


LOL! Wierd.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

That sounds harsh! Get well soon! I use tongs or the chuck and duck method. LOL!

----------


## ellie

I know this is many years too late, however I'm really shocked you gave such a lovely, usually well tempered snake away that have such character all because you were stupid enough not to use tongs. I have a lovely hoggie who has hissed at me and hooded but once picked up is so calm. Not once have I never used tongs with any of my snakes and not once have I been bitten. 
Please don't be telling people to be careful with this snake, you're more likely to be bitten by a corn or king snake (which are said to be beginner snakes) than a hog it's just if you do get bitten by a hog its possible you'll have an allergic reaction.  They're lovely, lovely snakes nobody should be scared or put off. Just like any other snake, when feeding they may get a bit excited which is why tongs should always be used. 
Like someone else mentioned here, I'm lead to believe that a bite from a hoggie develops depending on whether you are allergic to their venom. Seems you were unlucky. Please everyone use tongs when feeding, never become complacent. 

All I can say is thank you for not blaming the snake and admitting it was your fault...but since you've admitted so, the snake shouldn't have been given up as, if you'd follow proper protocol it shouldn't happen again.

----------

_bigt0006_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## J.P.

i do not think stupid is an appropriate word.  mistakes are a good teacher, intelligent people like the OP learn from it, stupid people don't......  

to my understanding, snake was given away because owner was scared.  obvioulsy had an allergy to the venom, so tong or no tong, it is not safe to keep a snake that you are allergic to. 
there's nothing wrong with giving up a snake as long as it goes to somebody who will provide it with proper care.  beneficial to both owner and animal.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I know this is many years too late, however I'm really shocked you gave such a lovely, usually well tempered snake away that have such character all because you were stupid enough not to use tongs. I have a lovely hoggie who has hissed at me and hooded but once picked up is so calm. Not once have I never used tongs with any of my snakes and not once have I been bitten. 
> Please don't be telling people to be careful with this snake, you're more likely to be bitten by a corn or king snake (which are said to be beginner snakes) than a hog it's just if you do get bitten by a hog its possible you'll have an allergic reaction.  They're lovely, lovely snakes nobody should be scared or put off. Just like any other snake, when feeding they may get a bit excited which is why tongs should always be used. 
> Like someone else mentioned here, I'm lead to believe that a bite from a hoggie develops depending on whether you are allergic to their venom. Seems you were unlucky. Please everyone use tongs when feeding, never become complacent. 
> 
> All I can say is thank you for not blaming the snake and admitting it was your fault...but since you've admitted so, the snake shouldn't have been given up as, if you'd follow proper protocol it shouldn't happen again.


Cool first post! 8 years later you bash someone...Someone that doesn't even talk on here anymore !

- - - Updated - - -




> I know this is many years too late, however I'm really shocked you gave such a lovely, usually well tempered snake away that have such character all because you were stupid enough not to use tongs. I have a lovely hoggie who has hissed at me and hooded but once picked up is so calm. Not once have I never used tongs with any of my snakes and not once have I been bitten. 
> Please don't be telling people to be careful with this snake, you're more likely to be bitten by a corn or king snake (which are said to be beginner snakes) than a hog it's just if you do get bitten by a hog its possible you'll have an allergic reaction.  They're lovely, lovely snakes nobody should be scared or put off. Just like any other snake, when feeding they may get a bit excited which is why tongs should always be used. 
> Like someone else mentioned here, I'm lead to believe that a bite from a hoggie develops depending on whether you are allergic to their venom. Seems you were unlucky. Please everyone use tongs when feeding, never become complacent. 
> 
> All I can say is thank you for not blaming the snake and admitting it was your fault...but since you've admitted so, the snake shouldn't have been given up as, if you'd follow proper protocol it shouldn't happen again.


Cool first post! 8 years later you bash someone...Someone that doesn't even talk on here anymore !

----------

Awaiting Abyss (02-07-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-07-2014),_George1994_ (02-07-2014),MarkS (02-07-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014),Neal (02-07-2014),PitOnTheProwl (02-07-2014),_Slim_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## Neal

Holy thread revival.

----------

Awaiting Abyss (02-07-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-07-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## Slim

It's the zombie thread from the NecroWorld....

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I cast "Turn Undead"

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-07-2014),Neal (02-07-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## MarkS

> I cast "Turn Undead"


Your roll has been successful, the undead thread has been turned.

----------


## Pyrate81

> I cast "Turn Undead"





> Your roll has been successful, the undead thread has been turned.



Let's look at this a litte further shall we.  :pushes up glasses then puts on wizard hat and robe:  

This thread is 7+ years old so let's say it is a level 7 thread. 

Mephi has been on the forum for less than a year so let's say he is level 1.  

So if Mephi is trying to turn undead at even level 1 on a D20, he would have to roll at least a 7 to beat the thread.  Granted these are based on levels and not including other modifiers: wisdom score, level deficites, etc. 

There are a few ways to kill a thread: 1. The combined effort of everyone to let it die which has been shown in numerous threads that peoples' wisdom scores go lower the more people chime in on a thread.  So if Mephi wants to turn the thread, it would take a team effort and some pretty high wisdom.  2.  A mod(which is uber high level) has the ability to smite a thread at any given moment, sending it off into the abyss.  3. Some toolbag such as myself makes a bad joke, crosses a line, or just doesn't let it die cause he/she thinks they can control the undead and wants attention.  In which case, a mod comes along and smites people along with smiting the thread.  

Have I successfully killed the joke which I enjoyed and may have ruined?   :Very Happy:   sorry Mephi.   :Hug:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-07-2014),John1982 (02-07-2014),MarkS (02-07-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-07-2014)

----------


## Craigaria

And here I was, reading this whole thread thinking it just happened :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

i guess the jokes on me...

----------


## Doggey75

I need to start looking at when the thread was posted before I start reading lol

----------


## bcr229

Well since I just got a hognose and he's a real sweety, I do appreciate the warning/reminder about being careful.  I always use tongs for feeding as the BCI's I have are also really laid back... unless you smell like rat.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I use detect evil on Pyrate

----------

